

One Woman’s Drive to Revolutionize Medical Testing - flylib
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/12/15/blood-simpler

======
whitten
Elizabeth Holmes is a driven, effective leader in laboratory testing using
small programmable instruments that test for multiple conditions at the same
time.

Since there is no mention in this article about the technology that is used, I
wonder if a language like Erlang would be effective in running such an
automated instrument?

